# proftpd setup to have sftp

## InAt!QuE

Hi all,

How do I configure proftpd so it's secured by ssh ??

So it would be a sftp server...

I've proftpd running and it works like I want .. till now  :Wink: 

----------

## aridhol

I'm not sure, but I thikn it's the other way around. You want to make ssh use Proftpd for sftp.

Or I'm just confused  :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

There's a decent HOWTO to get ProFTPd and TLS working. TLS is what you need to secure FTP

http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-TLS.html

----------

## InAt!QuE

Thnx .. I'll check it out ...

----------

## lazloman

Why not just use sftpd that comes with ssh? You should have a line in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file that looks like this:

Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

If its uncommented, you should be all set, provided your client can connect via ssh.

----------

## InAt!QuE

So you would recommend sftpd ?? Why ?? Is this better then a secured proftpd ??

----------

## UberLord

 *InAt!QuE wrote:*   

> So you would recommend sftpd ?? Why ?? Is this better then a secured proftpd ??

 

sftpd is easier to setup and works with more FTP clients

ProFTPd + TLS is harder to setup, doesn't work with many FTP clients (not many support TLS - proFTPD is irrelevant here)

However, ProFTPd gives you much more configuration options to play with.

Personally, I run both  :Smile: 

----------

## InAt!QuE

ok I'll try sftpd also .. we'll see which one is easier to setup for me...

Thnx for the info ppl ...

----------

## UberLord

sftp is installed by default on Gentoo - and comes pretty much pre-configured  :Wink: 

----------

